
Avram Miller says Steve Jobs has one more Apple intro - ultrasaurus
http://www.cringely.com/2014/04/28/avram-miller-says-steve-jobs-one-apple-intro/
======
pavlov
Maybe there's a whole series of prerecorded appearances to span decades, for
each Seldon Crisis [0] predicted by Jobs?

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seldon_Crisis](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seldon_Crisis)

~~~
lyinsteve
>Having grown in power since the original Crisis, even the other three
kingdoms united were not enough of a deterrent to forestall attack

>forestall attack

>Forstall

Jobs saw it coming.

~~~
joshu
Half Life 3 confirmed.

------
Zigurd
Is there any evidence for the existence of a Found search engine? Unless it
also revolutionized the need for spidering, it has to be leaving tracks out
there.

~~~
johnjac
<tin foil hat thought> Maybe they are behind duckduckgo.com ? That would give
them cover to start spridering </tin foil hat thought>

------
Demiurge
How is this possible, without Apple bot showing up in my access logs? Would
they disguise it as a WebKit client? But then, they should also respect the
robots.txt, and I've never seen anything but known crawlers in there.

------
eurleif
If this were true, why would Apple have been developing it in secret for so
long?

1) If the point was to wait until it was perfect, why did Apple release Siri
first? Siri would no doubt tie into Found, so the lack of Apple's perfect
search product makes Siri imperfect by extension.

2) Google's advantage is that it has a ton of users, and it bases its
algorithms on data about those users. You can't just build a perfect search
engine in isolation; you have to tune it to real-world use.

------
ndomin
This makes me wonder, just look at their app store searching. I think the
consensus there is it's pretty awful right?

